# Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich



## gluefix (16. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit zwar hier schon vorgestellt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18840 aber dennoch hier erneut, da ich nun soweit bereit bin meinen Teich unter dieser Rubrik zu zeigen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden über das, was ich in diesem Sommer alles geschafft habe und danke an dieser Stelle allen Mitgliedern die mir mit Tipps zur Seite standen. Sicherlich ist noch nicht alles perfekt, aber durchaus akzeptabel. Mein Ergebnis könnt ihr hier ja mal beurteilen.


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hallo Benni,

an dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen aus Hamburg nach Meck-Pomm! 

Dein Teich ist ja schön geworden! 
Da hast Du ja etwas geleistet, bravo!

Eine Bitte an Dich: kontrolliere bitte mal die Steine am Rand. Es sieht mir so aus, als wären da einige scharfkantige dabei - nicht, dass sich die Koi daran verletzen! :beeten

Sach ma, was ist denn mit Deiner Kamera?  
Die Bilder sehen aus, als wären sie aus den 70ern...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Sehr schön angelegt, gefällt mir gut mit den Steinen drum herum  Nur der grobe Kies stört das Gesamtbild finde ich


----------



## gluefix (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

@Dodi: Die Steine auf der Kante sind behauene Sandsteinbrocken und sind eher nich scharfkantig (hätte mich sonst auch nicht getraut sie sonst auf die Folie zu packen). Die Bilder sind leider mit meinem Handy gemacht, Digicam ist hinüber. 
@Uwe: alle Steine (Sandsteinbrocken und Kiesel) habe ich geschenkt bekommen, da ich es mit 23 ja auch noch nicht sooo Dicke habe. Ich habe mir gedacht besser als nichts und die Folie ist damit auch nicht zu sehen.
Aber das ist ja auch mein erster Teich und ich hab ja noch viele jahre Zeit mich in das Hobby zu vertiefen, wer weiß wie es bei mir in einigen Jahren aussieht  ...also entsprechende Vorstellungen sind genügend vorhanden


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

hi benni
na da hst du ja ne menge arbeit hinter dir, sieht riesig aus. 

nur werde ich aus deinen beiden filter-bilder nicht ganz schlau. 

für eine beurteilung ist sind die nicht ausreichent genug.

ich kann nur an den ausgängen am letzten bild erkennen das deine umwälzrate nicht sehr hoch sein kann.

aber es liegt an dir, es näher zu erklären und ob du das möchtest, oder dir hilft,   das man darauf eingeht.


----------



## gluefix (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Also der Filter besteht aus 3x300 Liter Regentonne + 36 Watt UV-C. 1. Tonne ist dicht mit Filterbürsten bestückt. 2. Tonne mit groben Schwämmen sowie Filterfließ darüber und die 3. Tonne beihaltet wie auf dem einen Bild zu erkennen, ca. 70 Liter Blähton. Die Pumpe leistet 9000 l/h max. (effektiv eher um 6000 Liter durch Höhen und Reibungsverlust). Der würde doppelte Pumpleistung locker aushalten (also um die 10 000-12 000 l/h). Hab ich mal mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe getestet. Weiterhin muss ich dazu sagen, das das gefilterte Wasser zunächst in ein 5000 l Filterteich mündet, bevor das Wasser wieder im ca. 20000l Koiteich landet. Naja bis sich die Pflanzen im Filterteich entwickelt haben dauert es wohl noch ne Weile. Aus diesem Grund ist meine Pumpleistung eher gering ausgefallen und bis jetzt funktioniert es eigentlich auch wunderbar. Wasserwerte (habs gerade nicht vor mir liegen) sind laut Aquaristik und Teichshop ok.  Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen  
Gruß Benni


----------



## guenter (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hallo Benni,

nur mal so, wenn du deine Filter in die Erde versenkst, hast du eine höhere

Pumpenleistung. Geht ja viel verloren. Musst dich allerdings etwas bücken.

Dein Teich gefällt mir. Prima!


----------



## gluefix (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber wie auf dem einen Bild zu erkennen befindet sich ein bepflanzter Wall hinter der Anlage, da muss das gefilterte Waser rüber. Ma schauen, vielleicht mach ich einfach einen Durchbruch , aber dann erst nächste saison. Auf jeden Fall super Tipp 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

hi benni
also dein letztes eingestelltes bild zeigt schon, das du dir dein eigenes kleines pradies zu hause schaffst. 

zu deinen filtern kann ich dir folgendes sagen.

deine rohrdurchführungen habe ich auch am anfang verwendet. super stabil aber recht teuer. 
nur der durchmesser ist halt recht klein, da geht nicht viel wasser durch.
was das a und o solcher verbundener tonnen sind, ist ein fester untergrund.
ich kann das nicht genau auf den bilder erkennen, aber wenn sie frei auf dem boden stehen, wird der boden nachgeben und sich die ein oder andere tonne verschieben. 
da kann es dann probleme mit den rohrverbindungen und deinem 
waagerechten überlauf geben.
zu deinen filtermedien...die bürsten find ich für die grobabscheidung nicht so gut,
weil sie doch noch viel schmutzteilchen durchlassen und beim reinigen (herausziehen) viel schmutz in der tonne bleibt.
hast du dann keinen schmutzablauf, bleibt locker mal die hälfte in der tonne.
zu deiner 2 tonne...der schaumstoff holt ne menge schmutz heraus, aber du mußt da ja von oben alles heraus holen, um an die unteren verschmutzten schaumstoffmatte zu kommen. :? 
den fließ halte ich generell für überflüssig und wenn, dann würde ich ihn ganz zum schluss einsetzen.
die 3 tonne mit blähton, als biologischer filter, ist in regentonnen nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. die poren setzen sich recht schnell zu, das reinigen ist mühsam und die oberfläche verkleinert sich dadurch enorm.



> Die Pumpe leistet 9000 l/h max. (effektiv eher um 6000 Liter durch Höhen und Reibungsverlust). Der würde doppelte Pumpleistung locker aushalten (also um die 10 000-12 000 l/h). Hab ich mal mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe getestet.



glaub ich nicht. du bekommst durch deine durchgänge niemals 10m³ wasser.
selbst wenn, wird dein filter sich mit schmutz zusetzen und dies schnell unterbinden.



> Weiterhin muss ich dazu sagen, das das gefilterte Wasser zunächst in ein 5000 l Filterteich mündet, bevor das Wasser wieder im ca. 20000l Koiteich landet.



super benni 
gut durchdacht, gleich 5m³ und dann noch den pf getrennt angebracht.

da beneide ich dich drum, ich hab nur 2m³. 

wenn ich mal zusammen fasse, wird deine filteranlage ihre dienste tun.
aber die ständigen reinigungen, bei deinem teichvolumen, werden dich irgendwann so nerven, das du dich nach alternativen umschauen wirst.
das werden dir hier zig user bestätigen können.



> Wasserwerte (habs gerade nicht vor mir liegen) sind laut Aquaristik und Teichshop ok. Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen



so einen test solltest du haben benni, ist bei nem koiteich plicht.


----------



## gluefix (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hi und danke für die ausführlichen Tipps Jürgen. Also meine Regentonnen stehen auf solchen 50x50 Gehwegplatten. Mit dem Schmutzablauf hast du völlig reht, der fehlt noch und es ist in der Tat mühsam den Filter zu reinigen, weil er halt komplett geleert werden muss. Zu meinen Verbindern muss ich gestehen, dass diese auch sehr teuer waren, meiner Meinung nach jedoch aber recht sicher (durch die Kontermutter und Gummidichtung). Ich habe auch jeweils mit 2 Stück davon 2 Tonnen verbunden. Ich hatte am Anfang Experimente mit PVC Rohren und entprechenden Dichtungen gemacht, das Resultat waren 3 geschrottete Tonnen und Rohre. Naja ich habe eben aus Versuch und Irrtum gelernt . Ausserdem habe ich aber auch erst zu spät von entprechenden Flanschen und speziellen Tonnendurchführungen erfahren  .
Mein So bezeichneter Pflanzenteich/ Filterteich ist eigentlich nur der alte Teich, der jetzt mit der Zeit kräftig zuwachsen darf  , also genau durchdacht würde ich das nicht bezeichnen aber trotzdem danke =).
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

So mal ein paar neue Bilder nach längerer Zeit meiner Abwesenheit. Vieleicht kann mir ja auch jemand sagen was für ein Koi dieser schwarz-rote ist, der auf dem einen Bild schwach zu erkennen ist ?? Er ist ca 45-50 cm groß, ein Doitsu und sein Kopf und Rücken sind so blau-schwarz, während seine Flanken symetrisch orange-rot gefärbt sind (Bauch ist auch orange). Ich schätze mal das es sich um einen Shusui handelt der nur einfach extrem eingedunkelt ist ???
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Kann mir keiner meine Frage bezüglich des rot-schwarzen Koi beantworten ?? =(


----------



## Dodi (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hallo Benni,

auf den Bildern ist ja nicht wirklich was zu erkennen.
Kannst Du mal bessere Fotos einstellen?


----------



## gluefix (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Joa, schade. Das geht denn wohl auch erst im nächsten Frühling. Jetzt schlafen die Jungs alle ganz tief unten...


----------



## rainthanner (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*



gluefix schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist noch nicht alles perfekt, aber durchaus akzeptabel.


 
Hallo Benni, 

perfekt wird ein Teich aus Sicht des Besitzers sicher nie werden. 
Akzeptabel ist der Teich als Teich allemal. Als Koiteich - ich sag es mal vorsichtig: Wird sich erst zeigen. 


1. Gib acht mit den Tankverbindern (die mit dem grün-weißen 63er-Schlauch). Sie sind stabil, haben aber eine krasse Schwachstelle. Die 2mm dicken Gummidichtungen werden erfahrungsgemäß bereits nach einem Jahr porös. Sie sind auch nicht UV-beständig und sie bröckeln regelrecht weg. Dann läuft Wasser aus bis eben nix mehr läuft. 
Gefährlich, weil sie in deinem Fall 
- in einer gepumpten Filterung und dann noch 
- im Tonnenunteren verbaut sind. 

2. Den Blähton raus. 


Aber macht nichts, du brauchst auch 2009 noch Arbeit am Teich und Filter. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Ach so, 


den Fisch kann ich auch nicht erkennen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## gluefix (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

So, jetzt hat auch bei uns der Winter Einzug gehalten. Hoffentlich geht alles gut. Das ist quasie der erste Winter für die Teiche.


----------



## gluefix (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

So, bin wieder on Board ...Also der Winter hat dieses Jahr ganz schön zugeschlagen. Das ist ja direkt ein Härtetest für meinen ersten Koiteich . Ich habe seit Weihnachten dauerhaft Eis auf dem Teich, nur eine kleine Stelle (0,5 x 0,5 m) wird ziehmlich am Rand eisfrei gehalten. Hoffentlich geht alles gut und die Jungs halten das durch:beeten:beeten:beeten. Zu sehen ist keiner, das Eis ist vom ständigen antauen tagsüber schon ganz milchig. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Saison kann beginnen , Teich ist eisfrei und hat 6°C. Noch 3 Wochen und ich baue den Filter wieder auf und werde mit füttern beginnen. Noch sind die Jungs träge und stellen sich maximal in die Sonne auf 0,8-1m Tiefe. Nur die Goldfische sind da munterer. ...Übrigens, keine Verluste, 1,60m Teichtiefe haben über 2 Monate Eisdecke den Fischen das Überleben gesichert.


----------



## gluefix (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Moin,
ich habe da mal wieder ein kleines Update von vor 2 Wochen vom Teich und den Fischen =).


----------



## gluefix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Moin, 
ich plane den kleineren der beiden Teiche 2010 auszubauen auf ca. 20.000 l. Dieser wird dann weiterhin mittels Bachlauf mit dem jetzigen großen Teich verbunden. Zusammen komme ich dann bestimmt auf ein Wasservolumen von 40.000 l und möchte mir nach Möglichkeit einen Filter selber bauen. Ich habe so an einen gemauerten Filterschacht gedacht,voll mit Biomedium. Habt ihr da Tipps für große Filter Marke Eigenbau ?? Oder soll ich lieber einen entsprechenden Reihenvortex käuflich erwerben ?


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hallo Benni,

von den fertigen Reihenvortex kann ich Dir nur abraten - die sind für große Teiche eher nicht geeignet. Ich hatte auch einen 5-Kammer-Reihen-Vortex, der für Teiche bis 45.000 l angegeben wurde, aber bei unserem Teich von gut 30.000 l völlig überfordert war...


Ein großer Filterschacht mit Biomedien wäre denkbar, belies Dich mal in der Eigenbau-Ecke und denke an eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung (Siebfilter o.ä., auch in Eigenbau möglich, je nach Geldbeutel bzw. Geschicklichkeit).

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## gluefix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hallo Dodi,
das passt ja gut, dass du mir von einem Reihenvortex abrätst. Ich war schon dabei mich diesbezüglich umzusehen. So richtig überzeugt haben mich die Teile letztendlich auch nicht. Auch die Beadfilter sind ja für ungeheure Teichvolumen ausgelegt. Wobei ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen kann, wie so eine kleine Tonne das schaffen soll ? Papierfilter, Trommelfilter und Co. liegen ganz deutlich nicht in meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Ein Koiteich müsste doch auch kostengünstiger funktionieren. Die alten Japaner hatten ja auch nicht den ganzen Schnick Schnack. Ich werde mich mal bezüglich Eigenbau schlau machen, schließlich habe ich ja schon einen Eigenbaufilter (Regentonnensystem) in Betrieb. Noch reicht er ja aus und macht seine Arbeit wirklich gut (bin schon ein bisschen stolz auf ihn).
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Ein Update nach einem Jahr Teich. Es ist erstaunlich wie sehr sich meine Anlage verändert hat. Zum Vergleich muss man sich einfach nur die Bilder vom letzten Jahr auf der 1. Seite ansehen !!!


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Und ein kleines Update aus 2011 .


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

und Nachschub aus 2011....


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Und weiter gehts mit 2012. Es war nach vier Jahren groß reine machen angesagt. Der Teich wurde zu 2/3 Abgepumt. Das gestaltete sich nicht schwer da er an seiner engsten Stelle nur 80 cm tief ist, was ihn gewissermaßen teilt. Der Pflanzenfilterteich ließ ich ebenfalls gänzlich unberührt. Damit die Fische nicht zu viel Stress haben, tat ich sie für die paar Stunden in Bottiche. Erste Änderungspläne zum Teich und Filter geistern schon in meinem Kopf. Als erstes wird wohl der Filter ausgebaut und optimiert . Ich werde berichten !


----------



## Joerg (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

Hi Benni,
der schaut mittlerweile toll verwachsen aus. 

Freu mich schon über deine neuen Änderungspläne zu lesen.


----------



## gluefix (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bilder von meinem ersten Koiteich*

So demnächst kommt mein Spaltsieb per Post an und wird verbaut. Alles nach und nach. Nächstes Jahr schwebt mir ein Teichaus- und -umbau vor. Kleiner Vorgeschmack: Vergrößerung des Hauptteiches auf ca 30.000l in Halbschwerkraft. Sind aber nur Ideen. Dieses Jahr wird erstmal die vorhandene Filterung optimiert, ich bin es so satt die Filterbürsten alle 2 Tage zu putzen, deswegen ab demnächst mein neues und erstes Bogensieb . Es kommt gerade wie es kommen muss, vor 4 Jahren als Gartenteich konzipiert und mit einigen Koi besetzt und die sind natürlich prächtig gewachsen und der ein oder andere schöne Fisch kam neulich wieder in 20-30 cm Version dazu. Ich würde sagen ich habe leichte Sypthome des Koifieber. Bis dahin liebe Grüße Benni


----------

